# Monk's 2009 start to finish



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay, here is my start to finish 2009 haunt thread. 
Tonight I got really drunk and felt like I should start working on this year's haunt. This is what I got so far:



















I have such great ideas for this guy, I cant wait to finish and because I can't just work on one project at a time here is the beginning of number two for this year's haunt:


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I like to spray paint my props as I build them to try and get a feel for what I want them to look like and what changes I need to make as they progress.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Off to a good start. Looking forward to the finished projects.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The red on that first guy looks really wet and bloody inside his rib cage


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Are you sure you were drunk? Maybe you were just inhaling paint fumes. Props looking good.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

The GoE guys do their best work when they're drunk... looks like Monk is doing the same!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, Monk - time for another beer and an update


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Great start Monk. Glad to see you decided to do a "start to finish" also. Hope more of our members jump on this train with us. It's really fun to watch everyone's ideas and builds progress.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Monk....looks like your off to a great start.....Like your big pumpkin head too...please show us new pics as you go along this season....thanks


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I know it's been awhile, but things have been pretty crazy around here.
Here is a quick update, I will try to put more pics up this weekend.










This guy was the first ground breaker completed this year, he didn't come out anything like I had thought he would. Some basic construction errors along the way led to his odd lean, but I figured I would keep him like that. Let me know what you think of him.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If mistakes made your prop turn out that way, I'd say keep right on making them Really, the stance gives some realism to it - if I were trying to pull myself out of a hole in the ground, I'd lean, too.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> If mistakes made your prop turn out that way, I'd say keep right on making them Really, the stance gives some realism to it - if I were trying to pull myself out of a hole in the ground, I'd lean, too.


my thoughts exactly! he looks better this way!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I think he looks great just the way he is. It looks like he really is trying to pull himself out of the ground, and his bottom half is stuck.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The new one is perfect. I need to make some errors like that on my props.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Monk said:


> I know it's been awhile, but things have been pretty crazy around here.
> Here is a quick update, I will try to put more pics up this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


This is awesome looking.. 
..love it ..love it


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

I really like the lean it is as if he is pulling himself out of the ground great job


----------



## FrozenPumpkins (Jul 5, 2009)

I agree, the lean looks good. If you're trapped in a grave and trying to work your way out, you aren't going to go straight up!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks, here are some more shots of him:

























...and this is the guy I was working on at the same time


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love these guys! Go make more mistakes


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Ain't it great when a mistake makes the prop so much better then you originally intended. Love it


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Messing around with some of my groundbreakers:




























I made this guy last night:


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Yikes they are all escaping! cool! nice job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These guys look great, Monk.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

so they are rolled newspaper, tape, paper mache, brown paper towels, and paint? Did I miss anything? is there a how to where you you made these from?


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Some wood and cloth thrown in here and there. There are several how-to's on making groundbreakers, but I didn't follow any single one for these guys, as a matter of fact, each is made slightly different from the other. For me, it was a lot of trial and error and excessive amounts of alcohol until they came out 'right'. I'll look and see what I have for in progress pictures and try to put my version of a How-To together.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The dead shall rise! What brand of alcohol do you recommend for working on ground breakers?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I love your ground breakers they are so cool!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE work Monk!!....These guys rock!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice!! Those Guys Would make me drop my candy bag and run.


----------

